# press. NOT for sale



## georgiabuckdan (Dec 17, 2007)

paint it bright green! Thats awesome!


----------



## tom100 (Aug 21, 2007)

looks great and "solid"!!!!!


----------



## bowhuntermn (Oct 22, 2005)

I like it, good job. Sorta like a combo ex-press/toad press all in one.

I assume you can move it vertical as well?


----------



## JWT (Jan 3, 2006)

Thanks it will go vertical. I'm pretty sure it would press a 300# draw bow as well. When I got to the shop they had already cut the tubing and I was supprised to see the 1/4" wall tubing.

Thanks for the comments.


----------



## beochie (Feb 2, 2008)

this is the first press that can double as a jack for an 18 wheeler

nice welds


----------



## JWT (Jan 3, 2006)

:thumbs_up:wink::icon_1_lol:


----------



## Kenny Borel (Nov 27, 2002)

Looks great. Can it go in a receiver hitch if you are traveling?? That would be nice at a shoot or a hunting trip!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## falleneagle (Feb 16, 2005)

Kenny Borel said:


> Looks great. Can it go in a receiver hitch if you are traveling?? That would be nice at a shoot or a hunting trip!!!:darkbeer:


+1 you have a good idea!

anyway you wanna let us in on the plans?


----------



## Hoosieroutdoors (Jan 14, 2006)

Awesome job my friend,,I think I am going to bite the bullet and build 1 of my own before long. Does the screw rod have to be case hardened or will the standard 3/4 threaded rod at the hardware store work?


----------



## JWT (Jan 3, 2006)

It sure can!:darkbeer:


----------



## JWT (Jan 3, 2006)

heere is the only thing you need to get a press built.......


#1 - this post printed out. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=804108&highlight=press+plans

#2 - a case of quality :beer::beer::beer:

#3 - A stop at the local fab shop at closing time:wink:


----------



## ssdaubert (Jan 15, 2007)

hey whats your dimensions on the fingers for your press thats the only thing holding mine up.


----------



## mobowhntr (Jan 29, 2005)

Hey a Bow Press and Car Crusher all in one. J/K looks great:thumbs_up.


----------



## GSPKurt (Sep 18, 2008)

It needs to be built a little sturdier... :set1_rolf2:


----------



## JWT (Jan 3, 2006)

mobowhntr said:


> Hey a Bow Press and Car Crusher all in one. J/K looks great:thumbs_up.


:chortle:


The deminsions on the fingers was 1/4" plate cut to 1.5"x6" then we just notched out about 1/4" to catch the limb.


we used standard 3/4' threaded rod. If I make another one I'm going to go with Goats suggestion in his post and order the stuff from Mcmaster. The standard threaded rod works good, but to go from a short A-A bow to a long A-A takes a LOT of turns. so something with less threads per inch will be faster.


----------



## SoutherntierBowhuntr (Jul 1, 2007)

Didn't see "goats" post...what size rod did you use and what size did he suggest in order to make it move farther with each turn.


----------



## JWT (Jan 3, 2006)

SoutherntierBowhuntr said:


> Didn't see "goats" post...what size rod did you use and what size did he suggest in order to make it move farther with each turn.



I posted a link above to Goats post...

Heere's the material list from his post...
Material is from mcmastercarr.com they beat everyone locally 


Quantity Part Number Description Unit Price Total Price Ships 
1 1
Each 4931T31 Steel Nestable Square Tubing Solid, Plain Finish, 1-1/2" Outside SQ Sz, 4'L $15.65 $15.65 Monday morning

2 1
Each 4931T132 Steel Nestable Square Tubing Solid, Plain Finish, 1-3/4" Outside SQ Sz, 4'L $15.78 $15.78 1 week

3 1
Each 98935A838 Plain Steel General Purpose Acme Threaded Rod Right Hand, 3/4"-6 Acme Size, 3' Length (Same as 98935A300) $13.12 $13.12 Monday morning

4 1
Each 94815A109 Plain Steel Acme 2G Hex Nut Right-Hand, 3/4"-6 Acme Size $2.75 $2.75 Monday morning

Merchandise Total $47.30


----------



## SoutherntierBowhuntr (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks JWT much appreciated.


----------



## ursonvs (Sep 19, 2003)

overkill engineering at its finest, i love it when someone builds something so it will stand a hurricane, well done.:thumbs_up


----------



## JWT (Jan 3, 2006)

*update to my home brew press*






















:teeth::darkbeer:


----------



## ssdaubert (Jan 15, 2007)

Like the new fingers did you make them or order a set from one of the other posts on here


----------



## JWT (Jan 3, 2006)

*1miss*

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=839633

I pulled the drawing form heere.... and had to call on some favors to get them laser cut:darkbeer:


----------



## ruttnwapati (Sep 22, 2008)

*Press Fingers*

Right on!! Nice job on the press fingers they looks great. I like the WORKING pics of this thing in action.Nice looking bow also.
:darkbeer:


----------



## sootballs (Aug 31, 2006)

I like your design with the bench mount. I made one like that for my press that will also slip into the hitch of a vehicle. I've selling my presses for awhile as bench mount only, but I think I'll start offering the tube mount as another option. Nice job!
Jim


----------



## JWT (Jan 3, 2006)

Thanks, the press works a ton better with this setup then with the old ones.


----------



## Archeroni (Oct 3, 2008)

Nice job. I like over-built. I'm the same way. If a 2x4 will work, use a 2x6 etc.

I have a homebrew press of this style. The original fingers on mine look like your original fingers.

I'm upgrading to sootballs fingers. Instead of a rod through the fingers like you have I'm going to use a bolt to lock in the fingers completely securely with lock washers and nuts. Won't be as easy to adjust, I will need an open end wrench, but since we are a Hoyt family I won't need to make adjustments often.


----------



## bigchet (Mar 18, 2008)

nice job, those new fingers look great. chet


----------



## JWT (Jan 3, 2006)

Thanks again, I wouldn't even have tried it without this killer DIY section:thumbs_up


----------



## ursonvs (Sep 19, 2003)

JWT...

do you by chance have a bigger version of the plans?

when you dll them the pic is so small (probably due to AT size formats) that when you blow it up it is really unreadable. I don't know if Goat knows that or not. or, maybe its just my puter, let me know bud, thanks.


----------



## JWT (Jan 3, 2006)

had the same problem, the guy's that cut them just went off the measurement and built a new file.


----------

